# Deer dwarf possible?



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Check this out. Neat stuff!

http://www.qdmaforums.com/showthread.ph ... post238858


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At first glance one might think it a Keys or Coues deer but with that rack on either it woiuld be a world class buck.

Looks to me like a Texas buck next to and Alberta buck.. LOL ..Not everthing in Texas is bigger. LOL


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I downloaded the pics and put them in Photoshop. They look re-touched, especially around the small deer's antlers. I'm going with HOAX.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good catch. I don't know anything about using photoshop, but it never even occurred to me cause it looked real.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

one thing to look at is the date. I know not every trail cam is on I am aware of that but most of the time the time are set behind not in the future. The picture says 10-3-09 Just something els to think about?!?!?!?! Also Iwent on to photo shop as well and one thing that stuck out to me is the hooves. Check them out on the small deer they look cut off


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know, every time something like this comes up responce is "it has to be photoshop'ed"

Looks like the hooves are sunk in the sand to me, sorry but I'm going with real pick. I play around with photoshop quit a bit and to me that one would be hard to do. JMO

Pretty neat if it's real


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

About 20 years ago we were hunting Roosters around Rutland. We were hunting a cut sunflower field that had alot of small grass patches. My GSP bumped up what I thought at first was a Jack rabbit. But, what it was looked like a mature doe but it was smaller than my GSP. It ran with in 5 feet of me with my dog right behind it. The grass was matted down so I got a real good look at it. My dad and brother were also there. We could not believe what we saw. The next week end we hunted the same field and we saw it again. So it does happen.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I saw a picture years ago (before photoshop) of a average size texas buck hanging next to an average size alberta buck. The size difference was similar to those in the picture shown.


----------

